# Cooking Class in Abu Dhabi



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello all,

Wanting to buy a cooking class as a birthday present in Abu Dhabi, had a look online but not really seen anything other than the expensive ones run by the hotels.

Does anyone know of a place or an individual who holds cooking classes? Not really fussed what sort of food/meals they are.

Thanks!


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

It was at the other end of the scale to some of the hotels, but Red Star bistro in Al Wahda mall used to do a basic tepanyaki course. It lasted around 90 minutes


----------

